# it looks like bentley pooped out his intestines!!?!



## UnbridledSpirit (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a 6 wk old pinnipoo named bentley I've had him about a week and a half the first week he seemed in perfect condition.since then I'm not so sure! The woman had told me he had his shots and everything but come to find out he hasn't so he's getting them tomorrow. Unfortunately I'm very new to owning pets.....anyways bentley has had diarhea for three days.no blood no vomitting just dirrhea.its been very runny and extremely nasty smelling. Just a few minutes ago he pooped and it looked like his intestines or something I'm going to try to figure out how to attach a pic I JUST JOINED THIS SITE. THX GUYS FOR ANY HELP U CAN GIVE ME. K I can't add a pic from my phone...


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

What's a pinnipoo? Sorry, not entirely sure what breed or cross this is


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Miniature Pinscher and the Poodle... yes I had to google it too


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

A very young puppy witht diarrhoea for three days - urgent vet visit I would have thought.
Are you talking about the puppy having a prolapse?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

UnbridledSpirit said:


> I have a 6 wk old pinnipoo named bentley I've had him about a week and a half the first week he seemed in perfect condition.since then I'm not so sure! The woman had told me he had his shots and everything but come to find out he hasn't so he's getting them tomorrow. Unfortunately I'm very new to owning pets.....anyways bentley has had diarhea for three days.no blood no vomitting just dirrhea.its been very runny and extremely nasty smelling. Just a few minutes ago he pooped and it looked like his intestines or something I'm going to try to figure out how to attach a pic I JUST JOINED THIS SITE. THX GUYS FOR ANY HELP U CAN GIVE ME. K I can't add a pic from my phone...


If he is only 6 weeks now and you have had him a week, then I take it he was only 5 weeks when you got him, thats far too young really to leave mum and litter mates. He would be too young to have a full set of injections too.

When he pooped just now, was it full of slimy mucos is that what you are trying to describe? If so then its likely he has collitis, which means his bowel is inflammed. If the poos smell really bad too, I would guess he has an infection, likely bacterial. Also if the breeders lied about that much so far, he could well have a worm load, he should have been wormed starting at 2 weeks old, then every 2/3 weeks. worms will give then diarrhoea too and pull them down condition wise.

If he is ill there is no way the vet should vaccinate him at the moment. Is he drinking plenty, with bad diarrhoea or even worse still vomiting (which lucky so far he hasnt got?) Little pups can get really dehydrated so he needs to drink to replace losst fluids.

He needs to see a vet, Did the breeder tell you what food he is on? and have you kept him on it? Sudden abrubpt changes in food particularly on top of the stress of being away from litter mates and in an entirely new environment can give them an upset tum. If the faeces smell really bad though and he has Mucos and the diarrhoea is bad, then he needs to be checked out in case its a bacterial or viral infection.

Is he otherwise bright in himself, interested in things an active, if he is then its not quite so bad. If however is is lathargic, uninterested and seems depressed and especially if he starts vomiting as well he needs to see a vet asap.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

As the others said, I would get him to a vet ASAP or you might not have a puppy for much longer. Pups with diarrhoea go downhill VERY quickly, and it's especially concerning that this puppy is so young.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Please get Bentley to a vet, pups go downhill so quickly!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Definitely sounds like you need to get him to a vet, hope he's ok. 

I'd also contact the breeder and tell them he's poorly. I'm not saying it is Parvo, but it sounds like some of the symptoms, and if that's the case although pups do survive, they can develop heart and joint problems. And more worryingly, it can stay dormant in the soil for a number of years. So it's important you pass on as much information as possible


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

please dont waste time putting up pics...he needs to see a vet NOW!


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

I would of said prolapse too, hope you have had him at the vets by now, please let us know how he gets on, and he's too young for jabs anyway.:hand::hand:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Poor baby I hope the vet has seen him by now as dehydration kills pups very quickly. Please let's know how he gets on and I hope it isn't Parvo.


----------

